# [SOLVED] Averatec 3200 Network Controller



## Marinalya (Feb 9, 2008)

I was recently given an Averatec 3200 series laptop. It had no OS so I used a basic Windows XP recovery disc I had laying around. (Point is, I didn't have their recovery disc with all the drivers, etc.)
I've installed what I thought were all the drivers, but the wireless adapter still isn't working. I installed all the drivers for it on the Averatec website, etc..but still nothing. On the Device Manager the only thing that comes up is "Network Controller" that doesn't have a driver which I'm assuming is the problem. Any tips/links are greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

Averatec 3200 series
EDIT: Forgot to add this, under Network Connections the wireless connection isn't even showing up.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Averatec 3200 Network Controller*

Try their support site . . 

http://www.trigem.com/us/support/drivers.asp


----------



## Marinalya (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Averatec 3200 Network Controller*

No, thats been the problem, the drivers from their support site are absolutely useless. Apparently this is a fairly common problem, but I've still been unable to get it working.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Averatec 3200 Network Controller*

They worked on my 3250 . . Did you load the chipset driver first?


----------



## Marinalya (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Averatec 3200 Network Controller*

I'm not familiar with what you're talking about, maybe I didn't install everything. Care to elaborate more? :X


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Averatec 3200 Network Controller*

The Chipset driver should be installed first . . it controlls everything else. After the chipset driver is installed, you can install the other drivers in any order.

In Device Manager, what all is marked with a yellow ! or is shown as "unknown"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Averatec 3200 Network Controller*

Looks like they do not offer their own chipset driver . . must just use the default XP one.

What happens when you install the LAN driver?


----------



## Nocturnis (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Averatec 3200 Network Controller*

Had the same problem with 3200. Took me awhile to figure this one out and it's so simple. Here's what worked for me after installing the drivers from the trigem site. Go to your device manager and look for the yellow question mark that says network adapter. Right click and update driver. Click on the option "install from a list yada yada." Then click the option "don't search, I will choose the driver." Then it should show an icon and read Broadcam 802.11 or whatever. Just highlight it and click next and it'll install and you're ready to go.


----------



## cscooper (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Averatec 3200 Network Controller*

@Nocturnis Thanks, that did the trick!


----------

